# I need even MORE info on reptiles



## Guest (May 1, 2006)

Hey all,

Once again, I am considering getting a reptile. A Beardie would be my first choice. Now I am thinking of building a 4-5 foot plywood cage, with a heat lamp on one side and some slate or something..then a ton of wood and plants on the other side...maybe some plants also. For a substrate, maybe some peat moss (read about it here http://www.a1reptiles.com/lizards.html).

This wont be for a couple weeks before I even start on the cage if I do go this route...if so, any tips?

Im not set on a Beardie...Ive jsut read from MEttle's posts and Draco's site that they are pretty good for beginners. I will take him out on the balcony, or will let him bask in my window as I hear they need some sun, a few times a week, for 30min+ periods at a time.










Thanks guys









Danny


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

i think u shoudl go wit the beardie...im not experienced wit reptiles other than my ball pyhton, but beardies seem to be good beginner lizards, u sound like u researched them and will take care of them well so good luck if u do go that way


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Beardies are desert dwellers and prefer it pretty dry and hot. I don't think one would be right for the setup you are describing, especially if you go with peat moss as a substrate. Maybe a Water Dragon or something similar.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2006)

Can Water Dragons be handled? If I took him out, would he scamper into the vent?

I could change the setup to sand, would that be better for a beardie?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

From what I remember, Water Dragons can be handled as well. From the setup you describe, it might be a better match:









If you want to do Beardies, you really wouldn't be able to keep much in the way of tropical plants.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2006)

No thats ok, I just thought he might like the cover. Maybe a water dragon would be better tho?

Can you guys give me more info on how to maintain the substrate? How do you keep it clean? With sand, you could use a sifter, but people never reccomend sand.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I use sand and have never had any problems. For adults I use Play Sand and for juvies I use Repti-Sand. You just want to stay away from the stuff that's made of calcium because the larger grained ones have been known to cause problems with impaction and it's also impossible to monitor how much calcium your animal injests with it.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I have my beardie on a cat litter substrate that is made of 100% recycled newspaper. No problems at all so far. I like it because it clumps easily, is easy and cheap to maintain and I have zero worries about him ingesting any of it. Though when I do my final setup when he's larger I may change to sand for aesthetic purposes.

I find the stuff I use now is SUPER easy to spot clean and it NEVER smells.

Beardies rarely hide. They don't need hiding spots like a lot of other reptiles. The only time my beardie hides is when he wants to sleep and the auto-timer hasn't turned off the lights yet.

UVB light doesn't travel through glass. And it's too cold in the winter to take them outside. So you'll have to provide it somehow in his cage. My suggestion is get a shoplight from Canadian Tire or Home Depot and build it into the set-up you're planning. Then buy the special uvb-producing fluorescent bulbs for the beardie.

Should also warn that beardies are expensive to keep properly fed. In my opinion anyway. My guy goes through a lot of crickets and I'm preparing fresh greens for him every day. He also gets a light misting once a day. This is an animal that requires daily attention.

If you're not prepared for the costs you might want to look into something easier and simpler to take care of like a leopard gecko or a crested gecko.

If you look into water dragons - I've heard that the Chinese Water Dragons don't tend to do as well compared to Australian ones. That's just what I've heard though...


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

BTW, thanks Mettle!

I am going to put away some moeny from my paychecks this month, what would be a good starter budget?

More info is definitely welcome, aswell as other reptile suggestions. I am looking for something that is personable, that I can handle, and that is decent for a begginer.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

How does this look?


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> How does this look?


For a start i would go with all the front being glass and if ur going with a bearded dragon i would make a wooded frame and place mesh along the top but thats just me. If ur a beginner like me stick with a bearded dragon and leave the water dragon till u have had some experience as they take alot more 2look after and they dont grow huge but grow 2 anice size im currently setting up a spare tank for a bearded dragon 2 the local pet store has 2 babies in at the mo i would love 2 get them both but they are a lil costly plus need 2 see if there both female.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Bearded Dragons are excellent beginner lizards. It'd be much better suited for your tank, since Water Dragons get fairly large, and they appreciate space alot more then a Bearded Dragon does. A Blue Tongue Skink would do well in there too, and they're very nice, tame, smart reptiles.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

A Beardie will do well if you change the setup to desert instead of "woodland-ish."


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

Blue Tongue Skink can u keep 1 of these with a bearded dragon if they are younge wen purchased 2geather?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

No, you shouldn't mix species of Reptile.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

He's right.
You shouldn't mix species, especially not of larger lizards, because they could do some damage to each other. 2 Blue Tongue Skinks would probably be more enjoyable, because they are known to be more interactive, but it depends on the individual.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

well i had seen in the pet store that they had flower horn tortoise and babie bearded dragons and afew Uromastyx and they said if u purchased them or get any while they were young they would be fine 2geather. im looking 2 mix afew species myself


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

studmuffin992 said:


> He's right.


And that's "she's right" to you!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

dracofish said:


> He's right.


And that's "she's right" to you!








[/quote]

Oh damn! *whipping sound*


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

a bunch of tokay gecko's! just wear gloves and you'll be all set, really pretty looking, fairly easy to care for, and they can climb up glass!!!


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> He's right.


And that's "she's right" to you!








[/quote]

Oh damn! *whipping sound*
[/quote]

Load of sh*t things are there 2 be experimented with u wont know wot can live 2geather unless u try the same goes with trying diff piranha togeather, spesh at a young age and letting them grow up 2geather u never know how things will turn out.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Well some piranha live in groups in the wild, reptiles do not.
Someone is probably going to find me an example and prove me wrong. But generally, the reptiles we keep as pets are way too territorial to share their land, with other species especially.

And oops! Thought you were a guy Draco


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Not to mention territoriality issues, but mixing different species can result in the spread of disease and parasites, especially in wild caught individuals.


----------



## Mr_JT (May 10, 2006)

I wouldn't go for water dragons as a first lizard. They are not so tollerant of mistakes, and have major problems understanding what glass is, so end up with bad snout rub a lot of the time. Beardies are an excellent first choice, provided the set-up is tailored to them. How about leopard geckos?

I agree- never mix species. Just because a pet shop does it, doesn't mean its OK.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

Mr_JT said:


> I wouldn't go for water dragons as a first lizard. They are not so tollerant of mistakes, and have major problems understanding what glass is, so end up with bad snout rub a lot of the time. Beardies are an excellent first choice, provided the set-up is tailored to them. How about leopard geckos?
> 
> I agree- never mix species. Just because a pet shop does it, doesn't mean its OK.


I dont agree with water dragons as a first lizard as they are very nervous and seem 2 panic alot at a young age they are also pritty fast wen they get loose, to much stress for these can cause them 2 die and yes they dont seem 2 like glass very much either and always seem 2 run or hit into it.

Go with a pair of bearded dragons lovely 2 handle my baby 1 is always out and even comes 2 me crawls on my hand plus feeding it will also chase my hand for food.


----------

